# Re-applying for Relatives Visa



## Jessbyram1408 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi there.
Hoping someone can help us out here please.
My husband acquired a relatives permit when we were living in South Africa last year. Unfortunately they only granted him one year so it has now expired and we plan to go back in a few months time. 

My question is do we have to submit the medical and radiology reports again, also the police clearance certificates? These were submitted last year and the originals were not returned so it would save us a lot of hassle if he didn't need to go through the trouble of getting them again.

Also should it just be a flight reservation/itinerary, doesn't need to be a confirmed flight?

Your help would be appreciated.

Regards,

Jessica Jakas


----------

